
How do Colors Affect Purchases? - barredo
http://www.colourlovers.com/business/blog/2010/12/16/how-do-colors-affect-purchases-infographic?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Colourlovers+%28COLOURlovers+%3A%3A+Color+Trends+%26+Inspiration%29
======
thwarted
The color of the percentage numbers could have been chosen a little better.
The yellow on light blue background is hard on the eyes.

